# F10 Seat retrofit Error Coding



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello all. My first day of F chassis work went successful. I seem to have adjusted well from mastering NCS Expert and WINKFP to basic operation of Esys. So anyways, here is my dilemma. If anyone can help me out with this, I will gladly send over a donation for time, even though it is probably a simple fix

On the F10, there were the standard seats, but now we swapped them to the sport seats. The CIC is showing both driver and passenger restraint system errors. How can I clear these? I tried to disable the active headrest and successfully coded those off but the errors still persist. When scanning with Autologic, we got the codes SMFA and SMFB were not transmitting information. My guess is that the car is trying to communicate with stock seats but we have sport seats installed. Anyone have an idea of what to do?

Also another thing. We got a new EMF (parking brake) module. When plugged in it is giving an error. I have tried to code the VO to it similar to the process of replacing a module on an E chassis but it seems like there is no CAFD to read (or code to) under the module when we read the svt. How can I get it to work without error? 

Thanks for the help guys. I like the new car's coding system much better than NCS but it is a little more complex for sure. I still don't know how to reprogram modules... I will save that for another day. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated as I really want to fix this issue!

Edit- After looking over some things, It seems like SA 481 is not in the VO (this is the sport seats code). Would adding that to the vo and vo coding the ASCM solve the problem you think?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to inject CAFD into EMF and VO Code it:

Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on EMF => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.

As for the seats, when you Read SVT, do you see two SM Modules in SVT Tree?


----------



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to inject CAFD into EMF and VO Code it:
> 
> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on EMF => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level displayed => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.
> 
> As for the seats, when you Read SVT, do you see two SM Modules in SVT Tree?


Thank you shawn you are a lifesaver. I guess this is my good karma for all the help I have given at the E chassis crowd and at E90post. I read about the injection of the CAFD after posting from one of your old posts. I do not need the full data right, just the lite is fine? Last question regarding that but instead of picking the newest I level, shouldn't I pick the one on the car displayed from the VCM master section?

For the seats, (I have the svt saved), I have these for SM








This makes me think I will need to do the same and inject the cafd I am guessing? And coding the VO will solve it all I assume as well correct? :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lite version is fine. You only need Full version to flash new firmware.

Yes. You need to inject CAFD into all 3 modules and VO Code them. 

With retrofitted modules, they do not have the same firmware I-Level as the car, so picking CAFD matching car's I-Level won't necessarily be the right CAFD for those modules. I just always pick the newest one. If it rejects it, then I go back and pick the 2nd newest one, and I repeat the process until it accepts one.

Before you VO Code SM's, you will need the correct Option Code in FA. I don't know exactly what seats you retrofitted, but in my F10 M-Sport with Heated Comfort Seats, it is:

S456A Comfort seat with memory
S488A Lumbar support, driver and passenger
S494A Seat heating driver/passenger


----------



## Rich123321 (Oct 22, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Lite version is fine. You only need Full version to flash new firmware.
> 
> Yes. You need to inject CAFD into all 3 modules and VO Code them.
> 
> ...


Thank you shawn. The new seats in the car are the sport seats, not the comfort seats. I was told that the new seats are from a newer model year. Something odd I noticed is that my VO does not mention comfort seats like yours does.








In this case, do I have to remove any of the VO's or is it implied I have the base seating arrangement. (This is like on the E chassis where a manual transmission has no VO code). Do you think just adding S481A vo code (VO code for sport seats) will solve the issue?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the base seats have no option code as it is standard equipment, so you would just add 481 for Sport Seats.


----------



## rojodo (Apr 5, 2016)

*F10 Seat retrofit erroe coding*

Hi Shawn, i am attempting to replace my stock leather seats in my 2013 535i Msport with a front pair of seats out of an 2012 M5. I am not able to get the modules from the 2012. Would it be just a matter of recoding the data im my car? I appreciate any info you can give me.Thanks


----------



## Livas (Aug 27, 2020)

Can someone tell me from where i get the can wire to the seat? I want to retrofit comfort seats in a f10 2011. I have semi electrical now


----------



## Jay23782 (Jan 6, 2022)

rojodo said:


> *F10 Seat retrofit erroe coding*
> 
> Hi Shawn, i am attempting to replace my stock leather seats in my 2013 535i Msport with a front pair of seats out of an 2012 M5. I am not able to get the modules from the 2012. Would it be just a matter of recoding the data im my car? I appreciate any info you can give me.Thanks


 Did you succeed with this?


----------

